# dark enough?



## denada (Aug 1, 2016)

i feel like i can see stuff in my darkroom with the safelight off. this makes no sense to me. it is a cement room with a small window and a door. the door is caulked, weatherstripped, and whatever that rubber thing that goes across the bottom is called. two pieces of duct tape over the keyhole. the window is sealed from the inside with tinfoil and cardboard and from the outside with a vinyl board. during the day and with lights in the adjacent room turned on, there is not a pinhole of light to be seen. even after waiting 15 minutes in the dark.

tonight i used it to change film for the first time. loading 4x5 holders. in addition to it being dark outside, i turned off the lights outside the darkroom. i cannot fathom how there could be any light getting into the room. still, i am almost 100 percent sure i can see my hand waving in front of my face. even if i close my eyes tight. is this my mind messing with me? i will find out when i develop later this week if am truly light tight, but i am curious if this is a common phenomenon?

thanks!


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 2, 2016)

I think it just means you have spent too much time in the darkroom. 

You can just check by putting out a bit of film and cover part with a coin, let it sit then develop and see if there is any marking. Look around the ceiling area as well, often these are not made to lightroom standards unless that spec was in the initial room design.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2016)

Take someone else into the darkroom and tell them to hold up their hand and ask you, "How many fingers am I holding up?"  You'll get it wrong if you truly cannot see.


----------



## KenC (Aug 2, 2016)

It's just your brain trying to keep busy.  If you had a light leak you would be able to see something in the area where the leak is.  If you allow your eyes to adjust for at least a couple of minutes and then face in the direction of the doors, windows, etc. and you can't say for sure that you see something, you're good.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2016)

Couldn't Wonder Woman see in the dark?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2016)

KenC said:


> It's just your brain trying to keep busy.  If you had a light leak you would be able to see something in the area where the leak is. ............



That being true, you'd also see the light leak itself.............. shining like a 100,000-watt light bulb.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, it's just your brain messing with you. To set your mind at ease, follow Dave's advice and set some film and/or paper out and partially cover part of it.


----------



## denada (Aug 2, 2016)

alright. that's what i was hoping. next time i'm developing i'll do the coin check just so i can quit doubting myself. i appreciate all the replies.


----------



## compur (Aug 2, 2016)

Seeing without light is a known phenomena. I have experienced this too. Explanations vary. 

But, as noted by others above, if there were a light leak in your darkroom (the type that can affect your materials) you  should be able to see the leak itself as a glow or point of light, etc.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2016)

This brought back memories of those nights before press day, still being in the darkroom at 1 am hoping I was going to get done before daylight. I can remember that weird sensation that I could actually see in the dark.


----------



## edma (Aug 25, 2016)

Happened to me and drove me nuts while putting film onto spools. Now I just spend the first minute allowing my eyes to adjust and look around for leaks. If no leak is forthcoming, I just spend the rest of the time with my eyes closed. Feels weird to work in total darkness and peer into the void anyway


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 26, 2016)

That used to happen to me all the time when printing RA4 prints at work. I knew for a fact the room was totally dark but could still see almost everything in the room.  It's a creepy feeling.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2016)

I typically will use my x-ray, gamma-ray, infrared or ultraviolet vision when in the darkroom.


----------

